# E-Motor für Aquapeche 370



## anyone0815 (24. April 2015)

Hallo

ich suche für mein AP einen geeigneten Motor um in den Altrheinarmen in der Umgebung Speyer forwärts zu kommen.
Hat Jemand einen guten Tip zwecks Marke und Leistung?
Das Boot wiegt angelfertig ca. 350Kg.
Für alle Antworten schon mal herzlichen Dank


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Falls du einen  4,5 Ps Viertrakter Honda mit Bodenseezulassung fahren darfst, der erst 90 Betriebsstunden hat und gewartet wurde, suchst,  sag Bescheid.


----------



## hajo_s (25. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Er fragt nach einem E-Motor. Ich hab nur Erfahrungen mit Torqeedo, kann die Motoren nur empfehlen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

55 LbS Minn Kota am besten Traxxis, kostet zwar etwas aber wirst begeistert sein!

Stufenlos, sparsam und bringt dich ordentlich nach Vorne! Bin mir sicher das mit diesem Motor nichts falsch machst auf einem AP Boot. Vor allem wenn im Herbst Winter viel in der Gegend Vertikal angeln willst, ist das der perfekte Motor!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Korken (27. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

oder ein bisschen Günstiger der Minn Kota Endura Max 55lbs stufenlos


----------



## anyone0815 (28. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Hallo

sorry hab vegessen zu schreiben, dass ich den E-Motor lediglich zum Schleppen und für die Altrheinarme brauche - für den Rhein hab ich einen 15er Mercury.
Brauche ich unbedingt einen stufenlosen Motor? 
Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten


----------



## TrevorMcCox (28. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Brauchst du nicht aber ein stufenloser ist um einiges energiesparender als ein motor mit stufenschaltung. Wenn du den ganzen Tag schleppen willst macht das schon einen großen Unterschied. Außerdem kannst du die Schleppgeschwindigkeit besser justieren.


----------



## Daniel1983 (28. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Besser kann man es nicht mehr erklären!


----------



## anyone0815 (29. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

OK. Daniel hat mich überzeugt: Habe soeben den Traxxis55 im Set gekauft.
Bin sehr gespannt.....
Ist so ein Batteriekasten sinnvoll?
Habt vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## Daniel SN (29. April 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Glückwunsch zu einem neuen Motörchen.


----------



## anyone0815 (8. August 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Danke Daniel, sorry für die späte Antwort.
Private, gesundheitliche und berufliche Ereignisse haben mich verhindert.
Ich war jetzt mal Draußen und hab den E-Motor getestet:
Auf der Hinfahrt ist mir schon aufgefallen dass das Boot bei weitem nicht mehr so leicht ins Gleiten kommt wei bisher. Das liegt vermutlich daran dass ich die 40 Kg schwere Batterie einfach ins Heck zum Benzintank gestellt hatte.
Das Boot war folgendermaßen beladen: Im Bug 1 Person ca. 80Kg, Heck: 1 Person ca. 90Kg + Batterie 40 Kg Benzin ca 20 Kg
und nicht zu vergessen das Gewicht des Mercury ca 40 Kg.
Das ganze war sehr sehr hecklastig.
Die Leistung des Traxxis55 hätte ich mir größer vorgestellt, ist aber ok - man will ja kein Rennen fahren.
Das Problem mit der Hecklastigkeit will ich demnächst lösen in dem ich die Batterie in den Kasten des Bugs verbaue. Ich hoffe damit auch das Problem mit der späten Gleitfahrt zu beheben.
Ob das Problem damit behoben ist werde ich (hoffentlich bald ) berichten.
Dickes Petri an Alle


----------



## Daniel SN (8. August 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Dann hoffe ich das jetzt wieder alles gut ist und du bald noch einmal richtig testen kannst wenn du den Umbau vollzogen hast. 
Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Traxxis 55 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## anyone0815 (16. September 2015)

*AW: E-Motor für Aquapeche 370*

Hallo

nach langem warten konnte ich jetzt endlich wieder fischen gehen. Noch wichtiger war mir der erste Eindruck nachdem ich die ca. 43Kg schwere Batterie in den Bug verfrachtet hatte und mit Starthilfekabel an den Traxxis angeschlossen hatte.
Jetzt scheint das Boot optimal ausbalanciert zu sein: Gleitfahrt auf dem Rhein in kürzester Zeit. Natürlich merkt man das Zusatzgewicht im Bug, vielleicht hätte es auch eine kleinere Batterie getan - aber was solls.
Der Traxxis arbeitet ohne Probleme. Er kommt auf ca. 5 Km/h was vollkommen ausreichend ist, ich habe aber Probleme ihn richtig fest am Heck fest zu machen.
Vielen Dank an Alle die mir beratend zur Seite standen.
:vik:


----------

